# mixed ohms 6 and 8 speakers.



## LazyGuru (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll be getting some floor standing speakers to replace my hsu research speakers book shelfs,and will be getting
Pioneer sp-fss1-lr which are rated a 6 ohm and the hsu are 8. I'll be using my bookshelfs hsu's as side surrounds.
Will it hurt my receiver or speakers if i run my pioneer elite 92 at 6 ohm or run into any issues?.

Just want to make sure before i get my new front stage.

-LazyGuru


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. It shouldn't be a problem. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## LazyGuru (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome. 
And thanks for the quick and easy answer. I just order them this morning from pioneer,should get them on sat or the 30th of this month can't wait. 

-LazyGuru


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. I also could not agree more that 6 Ohm and 8 Ohm Speakers are not an issue with your AVR. Even better, the HSU's are Horn Loaded and are really a benign load on the AVR which will allow for more power to be allocated to the Pioneer's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

